# Fluval Edge on sale for 50% off...



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Some Pet Supplies Plus stores have the tanks and accessories on sale for half off. They said they are clearing them out. I wouldn't have been able to get one if it wasn't for the sale. It was $65.00.

I hope this helps some folks!

Oh, and I had to do some calling around to find a black one and some stores didn't have it on sale, but they had no issue price matching as they said all the stores will probably eventually have that price and they may just not have gotten the memo yet.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Surprised there's no interest in this, but I wanted to add something else as well.

They had the Hagen Elite mini's for 5 bucks, Fluval 305's for 150 (other's too, but I can't remember the price) and I think the Hush 5 for like 8 bucks. Aquaclear 30's for I think 19. Coralife Aqualight 24 inch for 40.

I'm pretty surprised that their prices, when on sale, were beating online retailers. They don't have much of a selection, but I'll be sure to pay more attention when I go there from now on.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

I could walk into my LFS tomorrow when they open and buy a Fluval 305 for $112..

No sale, and that is including tax.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Z400 said:


> I could walk into my LFS tomorrow when they open and buy a Fluval 305 for $112..
> 
> No sale, and that is including tax.


Oh ok, I'm not up on all the current prices. I was going by Big Al's which has it for 180.00, so I guess now I'm really surprised at Big Al's price on that particular unit. Sounds like you have a good LFS.

Some of these other prices seem pretty good though, especially the Edge.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Darn. Pet Supplies Plus is on the east coast.

I would buy a Hagen Edge for $65 and the Hagen Mini's


----------

